# easiest way to upgrade lighting?



## Lindsey (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a 20 gal tank with a 24" hood and a 15w 18" light. It came in an aquarium kit made by All Glass Aquariums. What would be the easiest way to go about upgrading to a better light source? Do I need a new hood all together or is there a better 18" light out there with more than 15w? I couldn't seem to find anything on a google search.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

If your handy enough, I would say hit up the local Home Depot/ Lowes and see what you can find that will fit in the hood. When you find a fixture that you could fit in the hood, make sure you can find aquarium bulbs to fit the fixture.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

or if you are handy they make retro kits for redoing fixture for better lighting.Does it have screw in bulbs or light strips?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Lindsey said:


> I have a 20 gal tank with a 24" hood and a 15w 18" light. It came in an aquarium kit made by All Glass Aquariums. What would be the easiest way to go about upgrading to a better light source? Do I need a new hood all together or is there a better 18" light out there with more than 15w? I couldn't seem to find anything on a google search.


Ld:

I reviewed the Aqueon Web Site and I believe that retrofitting may be possible but the Web Site did not provide sufficient information for a determination of feasibility.

The "keys to the kingdom here" lie at A&H Supply.

As you know the details of the fixture your review of the A&H Supply Web Site might yield joy.

TR


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

in laymans terms ... the retrofit kits at ahsupply are the best I, and several others on here, have seen. they give fairly detailed instructions and will even include instructions on building a wooden top for your aquarium FREE if you request it. (of course you have to go buy the wood) 

If you're looking for a fairly easy way to pack the most light possible into the hood that came with your tank look no further!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

shade2dope said:


> or if you are handy they make retro kits for redoing fixture for better lighting.Does it have screw in bulbs or light strips?



15W 18" bulb would be the fluorescent bulb not the screw in incandescent.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

sorry for the back to backs but after looking at the site you could fit the 55w kit in the 24" hood (kit requires only 22") and that would give you more than 4X's the light you have now with their awesome reflector. 

here the write up on it: 
Includes: one 8 ounce solid-state electronic ballast; one 22"L x 4"W x 2"H multi-angle MIRO 4 enhanced, polished aluminum reflector; one moisture-resistant endcap with cord; two steel bulb holders; one grounding power cord; wirenuts and screws needed for installation; optional-use pop-in vent covers, snap bushing, UV resistant cord clamp and nylon spacers; and ballast operation information and wiring diagram. Requires one 55 watt CF bulb (not included). Cost is $45 and the 55w bulb on their site is an additional $18. You won't find many places with cheaper bulbs either. you can find 55w light fixtures for +/- $75 that you don't have to do anything but plug in BUT you won't get near the light out of them that you will this kit they did a comparison here and you can read the huge difference: http://www.ahsupply.com/Comparison.htm . One quick point that really stands out is: We tested this 2x55w fixture against our 1x55w Bright Kit and found that our 1x55w kit produced 30% more light. 

My personal preference is the 50/50 (10000K/Deep Blue 03 Combo) bulbs but many planted tank people go for the 6.7K or 10K. I have good growth on the plants I keep with the 50/50 bulbs but I like the color rendition for my cichlids that I get with the 50/50 bulbs over the more stark while of just the 10K


----------

